# Lea



## Riebie (Jul 29, 2007)

Just a few pics I have taken of Lea over the past couple of days 






















































Her grumpy face  She was ready for bed!!


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

Awww she looks so cute and grumpy.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

That first photo is beautiful! You should get it framed.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

I agree with Bea that first photo is adorable, Lea is a cutie


----------



## Kirby (Jul 28, 2007)

Riebie, i just LOVE him! 

You are very lucky, im so glad all your planning paid off mate 

Kirby


----------



## Meghanxx4 (Jul 31, 2007)

Lea is too cute! I love that first picture as well.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Awww! She's so cute with that grumpy face on! lol


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

i think she is ready for bed aswell


----------

